# lighting questions



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Thinking about this metal halide light 

Or this vertex led strip light

The plan is to eventually add some easier corals and anemones.
Its for my 26 gallon bow front the top will be open.


----------



## babyreef (Nov 10, 2011)

I am running the Vertex Illumilux light strips you are considering. They make two different ones for marine applications. Marino Blu and Marino Bianco, the latter is a mix of actinic and 7000K LED's, if you are only considering one strip, this is the one you want. The Marino Blu is a mix of 450nm and 470nm (basically actinic only light). I own three 24 inch strips and have them on my 20g SPS mixed reef. For the application you have stated, IMO you would need two 24inch strips to light a 26g for soft corals and some LPS corals. I love the strips a great deal, low wattage, little heat, last 50,000 hours +. metal Halide is becoming a thing of the past due to it's expense to run over time and the heat they throw (especially a problem with a nano tank). MH might be slightly cheaper to purchase but will definitely be more expensive in the long run (electricity and bulbs). IMO the Vertex LED is the way to go, but I still think you would need two strips if your going into corals.


FTS Nov 7 2011 02 by babyreef, on Flickr


Vertex Illumilux LED by babyreef, on Flickr


----------



## Totiboy (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice tank babyreef! I would go with the Vertex or save some more and get the 12" Vertex Illumina (around $800).


----------

